# What are some ideas for a 3 car garage haunt?



## lilchen (Sep 4, 2014)

I already have a strobe hallway with a drop panel, but what are some other ideas? I have pro dj light that spins around, and I was thinking of maybe making a mirror maze or something or maybe just a little maze with it... any other ideas of how I could incorporate it though?


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

do you have electric garage door openers, and would you consider using one to move stuff hanging from the track? Mine disengage from the door easily, and you have remote control.

Just a thought, might not work in your situation.


----------



## bobbyr (Sep 18, 2014)

I did a search on "pro dj light" and didn't find a specific product with that name, so I'm not sure I know what you have. I assume you're talking about a multi-color light that spins around? Those colors are usually bright and 'happy' so I'd try to diffuse them somehow. For example, you could experiment with putting it inside semi-opaque white (or other color) plastic (ie. trashbag) and modifying it to look like an alien (or mutant spider, creature, etc.) cocoon of some sort. Maybe cover the bag in webbing... might be cool.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How much space do you have to play with?
What kind of budget do you have?
How many actors do you have?
Is there a theme for the haunt, if so, what is it?
What would you make walls or partitions out of?
You have so many unknown variables that it's hard to suggest a direction or specific idea.
Space wise, for most three car garages, it doesn't leave you much room for an actual maze, but maybe enough for a labyrinth.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

All of my haunts were done in a three-car garage (garageofterror.com). Always wanted to do a maze but could not figure out anything good with the space limitations. I like small crawl spaces (tunnels 4 feet tall and 3 feet wide) because you can utilize the space above them for props and drop pannels for adjacent walkways..


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I break mine up into rooms/scenes. I had a dungeon and spider room last year, this year the CDC lab will be overrun with zombies.


----------

